# I have traps 4 sale



## gttraps (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi there!
I've got a ton of new duke traps 4 sale, Dps, 1 1/2s 110s 330s 280s ect. I will take paypal. email [email protected]

Thanks Gabe


----------



## roadkillMAN1995 (Oct 22, 2012)

where are you located? how much is a ton? and what kind of price are you asking?


----------

